# Now bear with me....



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Sometimes, I see Trad items that I think are extremely ugly. But they're Trad because they're Trad because they're Trad and always have been. In other words, they are the items that one must wear, regardless of how ugly, expensive or inappropriate they are for the job. 

Now I can partially accept that when it comes to age old Trad items that have been around since Betty knitted the flag:icon_smile_wink:

But how is it that new ugly items that are very expensive get in under the Trad radar and establish themsleves as the items de rigeur? Is it clever marketing or what?

I mean, it seems to me that some of you Tradders buy certain very expensive NEW brands for ugly items because that is what is expected of you. But where does that expectation and or "ruling" come from? 

When in fact there are other brands of the same quality often much cheaper...and just as ugly 

I suppose what I'm asking is, why this religious adherence to certain brands and items and the ignoring of other sometimes better and often cheaper brands that look better, are of the same quality and fulfill the same role?

Why are you buying ugly guys?


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

If you're gonna buy ugly, buy respected ugly?


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Apatheticviews said:


> If you're gonna buy ugly, buy respected ugly?


:icon_smile_big:And there I think we have the definitive answer. Brilliant. End of thread, thanks, goodnight, see you next week, same time, same channel!:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Noooooooooooo way. This thread's just begun. Can't wait to see how the 50s reinactors handle this.​


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Peak and Pine said:


> Noooooooooooo way. This thread's just begun. Can't wait to see how the 50s reinactors handle this.​


Welcome sir! :icon_smile:


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> :icon_smile_big:And there I think we have the definitive answer. Brilliant. End of thread, thanks, goodnight, see you next week, same time, same channel!:icon_smile_wink:


Glad I could be of help!

As I tell all of my "troops"

_'Don't over think the problem.'_


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

"Noooooooooooo way. This thread's just begun. Can't wait to see how the 50s reinactors handle this."

The only item from the 50's that qualifies is the super skinny tie. I request that items specific to the 50's be exempt from being observed as ugly. The skinny ties will be transferred to the 70's to offset their super wide ties which are the touchstone of ugly.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Good advice of course, and I,for one, never overthink problems. But I do spend an inordinate amount of time pondering over what I see asl logical inconsistencies and quirks, such as the one I've detailed.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Country Irish said:


> "Noooooooooooo way. This thread's just begun. Can't wait to see how the 50s reinactors handle this."
> 
> The only item from the 50's that qualifies is the super skinny tie. I request that items specific to the 50's be exempt from being observed as ugly. The skinny ties will be transferred to the 70's to offset their super wide ties which are the touchstone of ugly.


Now you see, I don't find the ultra-skinny tie ugly at all, awkward to knot I grant you, but not ugly.
Perhaps an example or two of what I mean in my opening thread would help.
For starters, sorry I don't know what they're called, but those hideous ribbed-rubber topped shoes/boots in beige and brown that only Americans wear. The wearer looks like s/he is wearing a pair of upturned rubber dinghies on his/her feet.
There is plenty of other foulweather footwear that is just as good and that looks a gazillion times better i.e. people won't stare at your dinghy feet.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Peak and Pine said:


> Noooooooooooo way. This thread's just begun. Can't wait to see how the 50s reinactors handle this.​


ROFALOL! Thanks for my best chuckle of this AM! IMHO, a potentially accurate description of our affliction/addiction(?), methinks.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Well, if we are talking about ugly stuff, I guess my complaint would be those ugly fun shirts that people like.



Why?

And yes, I do know that this picture is in the Trad Forum


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

ZachGranstrom said:


> Well, if we are talking about ugly stuff, I guess my complaint would be those ugly fun shirts that people like.
> 
> Why?
> 
> And yes, I do know that this picture is in the Trad Forum


And my point is Zach that I bet that horrendous "shirt" isn't cheap either.

But even on a conservative note, I think those business shirts in blue,grey,red,green stripes with plain white collars & cuffs just look absolutely atrocious! Why do people want to wear things as ugly as that?


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Next time you think about spending good money on something "ugly" keep in mind I have a hole in my back yard you can throw that same money into. That money will go towards my new Rolex or Patek


----------



## Dingo McPhee (Aug 13, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> For starters, sorry I don't know what they're called, but those hideous ribbed-rubber topped shoes/boots in beige and brown that only Americans wear. The wearer looks like s/he is wearing a pair of upturned rubber dinghies on his/her feet.
> There is plenty of other foulweather footwear that is just as good and that looks a gazillion times better i.e. people won't stare at your dinghy feet.


You mean duck boots?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Having come of age in the Preppy 80's, I just can't help myself but to adore Duck boots, Clown shirts (patchwork) and GTH pants!! :icon_smile_big:

Yet I eschew cufflinks and pocket squares. 

I can't figure me out!!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Dingo McPhee said:


> You mean duck boots?


Say what you will about our beloved Bean boots but, on occasion, I wear mine with a dinner jacket/formal wear, when the wife and I will be dining or listening to an Opera in the duck blind!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Dingo McPhee said:


> You mean duck boots?


Thanks Dingo, that the fellas! How ugly are they? Travel tip for Americans: Do not pack this type of footwear for overseas travel unless you want your feet to be stared at everytime you venture outdoors! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

"But I do spend an inordinate amount of time pondering over what I see asl logical inconsistencies and quirks..."

You are in the interchange. Quirks, inconsistencies, and sheer lunacy are all you will find here. If you analyze it too closely you will surely suffer some logic deficiency requiring a brain reboot.

---
Also regarding Duck boots. They were the height of fashion when I was a kid and slogging through a swamp on hunting trips. Dry feet and good traction trumps sartorial excellence when standing in mud and a gator is only yards away.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Country Irish said:


> If you analyze it too closely you will surely suffer some logic deficiency requiring a brain reboot.


I think I'm almost ready for that! :icon_smile_big: :aportnoy:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

ZachGranstrom said:


> Well, if we are talking about ugly stuff, I guess my complaint would be those ugly fun shirts that people like.
> 
> Why?
> 
> And yes, I do know that this picture is in the Trad Forum


Wow,that's the most ugliest shirt that I've ever seen.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Country Irish said:


> Also regarding Duck boots. They were the height of fashion when I was a kid and slogging through a swamp on hunting trips. Dry feet and good traction trumps sartorial excellence when standing in mud and a gator is only yards away.


Fall 1981, U of Del., not a gator to be found!!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Fall 1981, U of Del., not a gator to be found!!


Which brings us nicely onto another semi-related subject i.e. the hijacking by big city dwellers of mountain,swamp,desert,jungle and other wear not needed in the city. Duck boots in the middle of Oxford Street? Puhleeeze! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Duck boots in the middle of Oxford Street? Puhleeeze! :icon_smile_wink:


It rains there don't it??


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

ZachGranstrom said:


> Well, if we are talking about ugly stuff, I guess my complaint would be those ugly fun shirts that people like.
> 
> Why?
> 
> And yes, I do know that this picture is in the Trad Forum


Actually Zach, BB recently had their version of that shirt design on clearance in their Outlet stores that, after all discounts were applied, could be had for the princely sum of just over $17 (originally priced at $79 a pop)! In an effort to protect the innocent, I am not going to tell you how I know that! 

PS: Howard, what size do you wear?  LOL!


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> Actually Zach, BB recently had their version of that shirt design on clearance in their Outlet stores that, after all discounts were applied, could be had for the princely sum of just over $17 (originally priced at $79 a pop)! In an effort to protect the innocent, I am not going to tell you how I know that!


That's no excuse. Even without the discounts, that's $79.50 for an ugly shirt.
https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...lor=MULTI&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=

P.S. The shirt posted is a Brooks Brothers shirt from the 1980's.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Who thinks this stuff up though? What muppet at what clothing company thought there would be a market for such shirts?


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Fall 1981, U of Del., not a gator to be found!!


Except on the polo shirts! :icon_smile_big:

(Yeah, I know they were technically crocodiles.)

*[Edit: Actually, thinking about my timeline, by '81 gators may have been out and poloponies may have been in.]*


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Who thinks this stuff up though? What muppet at what clothing company thought there would be a market for such shirts?


Brooks Brothers was famous for them.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Beresford said:


> :icon_smile_big:
> 
> *[Edit: Actually, thinking about my timeline, by '81 gators may have *
> *been out and poloponies may have been in.]*


No, not by a long shot, in the UK at least. No, Lacoste was still growing in popularity in the UK in the early 80s and RL came a bit later. Both thanks to Liverpool's first Casuals bringing loads of shoplifted labels back with them from European cup matches in 77/78. :icon_smile: 

)


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Beresford said:


> Except on the polo shirts! :icon_smile_big:


That's right!!

Crocs were on your shirt, not on your feet then!!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> Actually Zach, BB recently had their version of that shirt design on clearance in their Outlet stores that, after all discounts were applied, could be had for the princely sum of just over $17 (originally priced at $79 a pop)! In an effort to protect the innocent, I am not going to tell you how I know that!
> 
> PS: Howard, what size do you wear?  LOL!


I'm a Large but I would never wear that piece of crap out in public,I have an image you know.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL. Just as I thought...I've always known you are a smart man and now we know you are also one, with good sartorial inclination!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

^That's a shirt that a clown at a circus would probably wear,I would never wear that shirt to Pathmark,I would get laughed at.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Changing tack a bit then, but still within the same frame of reference, positing the queston: "What Trad items or items claiming to be Trad or associated with Trad do you never and never will wear?" 

These clown shirts are clearly at the top of the DNW (Do not wear) list.
But what else?


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Ok. And I know some will disagree with me, but I think the chinos with embroidery just got to be one of the ugliest things I've seen.:crazy:


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Another I don't like are the madras sport-coats. I think madras looks great as a pair of a shorts or a shirt, but as a sportcoat it just looks hideous.:crazy:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

ZachGranstrom said:


> Ok. And I know some will disagree with me, but I think the chinos with embroidery just got to be one of the ugliest things I've seen.:crazy:


Agreed!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

ZachGranstrom said:


> Another I don't like are the madras sport-coats. I think madras looks great as a pair of a shorts or a shirt, but as a sportcoat it just looks hideous.:crazy:


Madras anything just gives me the creeps!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

ZachGranstrom said:


> Ok. And I know some will disagree with me, but I think the chinos with embroidery just got to be one of the ugliest things I've seen.:crazy:


They look like a a pair of pyjamas.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Howard said:


> They look like a a pair of pyjamas.


I agree, it looks like he's wearing pyjamas even moreso because he also looks like he's wearing slippers. What are those awful,scruffy, broken down things on his feet?


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> I agree, it looks like he's wearing pyjamas even moreso because he also looks like he's wearing slippers. What are those awful,scruffy, broken down things on his feet?


It's a terrible looking driving shoe!:crazy:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

ZachGranstrom said:


> It's a terrible looking driving shoe!:crazy:


And that opens up yet another aspect and/or related subject, driving shoes. I've never come across this in the real world for men, and I've only ever read about it on this forum.

For women yes, quite common in Sweden and England, to have driving shoes rather than trying to drive dangeorusly and uncomfortably in heels.

But for men? Why? Seems like a right poncey thing to do?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

I think what it comes down to is simply ones' idea of what constitutes "ugly". 

Admittedly, I wouldn't wear some stuff like J. Press' Tartan mix sportcoat. But I'll take the LLB duck boots over the duckbill shoes on the Fashion forum.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Which brings us nicely onto another semi-related subject i.e. the hijacking by big city dwellers of mountain,swamp,desert,jungle and other wear not needed in the city. Duck boots in the middle of Oxford Street? Puhleeeze! :icon_smile_wink:


You mean like the hijacking of Range Rovers and other big SUV's by city dwellers and suburbanites? :icon_smile:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

blue suede shoes said:


> You mean like the hijacking of Range Rovers and other big SUV's by city dwellers and suburbanites? :icon_smile:


That as well, but I was focusing more on clothing and footwear.
Cracks me up every time I see someone in a SUV who slows right down for a little bump in the road so as not to damage the paintwork, whereas I drive over it at normal speed in my saloon.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

ZachGranstrom said:


> It's a terrible looking driving shoe!:crazy:


Those are driving shoes?


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Oh... so trad*



ZachGranstrom said:


> Ok. one of the ugliest things I've seen.:crazy:


Eagle, put your beloved duck shoes on him... please


----------



## El_Abogado (Apr 21, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Which brings us nicely onto another semi-related subject i.e. the hijacking by big city dwellers of mountain,swamp,desert,jungle and other wear not needed in the city. . . :icon_smile_wink:


Yes, let's do away with trench coats and chukka boots! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
El Abogado: Whats wrong with a Trench coat or chukka boots? 



lovemeparis said:


> Eagle, put your beloved duck shoes on him... please


LOL! Perhaps after Quoddy Trail sends them to me, I shall do so (). However, it is so much more likely that I will pair them with my navy and white Seersucker suit. Also likely will be pairing them with the blue/white seersucker trousers and a navy knit polo shirt. How about swapping the navy polo for a red one? :icon_scratch:

Always nice to have you grace us with your company! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Are you TRAD?



Earl of Ormonde said:


> Sometimes, I see Trad items that I think are extremely ugly. But they're Trad because they're Trad because they're Trad and always have been. In other words, they are the items that one must wear, regardless of how ugly, expensive or inappropriate they are for the job.
> 
> Now I can partially accept that when it comes to age old Trad items that have been around since Betty knitted the flag:icon_smile_wink:
> 
> ...


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Scoundrel said:


> Are you TRAD?


This is the Interchange! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> This is the Interchange! :icon_smile_wink:


The Interchange is full of Trad.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Howard said:


> The Interchange is full of Trad.


And....?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Peak and Pine said:


> Noooooooooooo way. This thread's just begun. Can't wait to see how the 50s reinactors handle this.​


There are '50s reenactors on the forum?

:icon_smile_big:


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

I know I said a madras Sport coat looked bad, but madras pants seem even worse!:crazy:


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Let's dress Trad...*

Can someone use photoshop and find a volunteer from Trad forum to put on all these pieces shown in this thread?

It could be fun... Eagle, where are you?:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

lovemeparis said:


> Can someone use photoshop and find a volunteer from Trad forum to put on all these pieces shown in this thread?
> 
> It could be fun... Eagle, where are you?:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:


Brilliant idea. Come on which brave Tradder will take up the challenge to model all these items at once and take photos?

GTH striped shirt with Madras blazer, emblematic chinos and duck boots :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> And....?


And What?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

ZachGranstrom said:


> I know I said a madras Sport coat looked bad, but madras pants seem even worse!:crazy:


They look like golf pants.


----------

